# Vote For Your Choice . The Memberships Choice!



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

*which vid makes you want to go out and get you some? 3 choices*​
*select your top 3 from below, good luck! all who participated.*

Bill Hays match light/ card cut66.32%Bill Hays match light/ soda pop penetrating/card cutting88.42%Bill Hays gale force winds card cutting77.37%Bill Hays shooting 1/2" construction particle board,44.21%BullsEyeBen Testing00.00%BullsEyeBen shooting 3/8" plywood and his camera.99.47%M_J shooting the rock chucker/ Performance Catapults SPS 99.47%Wingshooter shooting his Srs, at tin cans, in one side out the other44.21%Wingshooter punching holes in cans using 2050 tubing22.11%Wingshooter punching holes in cans using 1842 tubing22.11%capnjoe shooting pool22.11%TobseB shooting his Taurus and destroying things1717.89%HalfPintZombie ariel shooting22.11%Wingshooter 1 shot 1 hit, stealth movement55.26%BullsEyeBen slicing 9 mm lead by shooting it at a knife44.21%BullsEyeBen candle snuffing22.11%Henry in Panama penetrating cans using his ringshooter99.47%wingshooter piercing 1/4" plywood with his Srs and 2050 tubing22.11%BullsEyeBen shooting 8.5 m steel at a chemical tin11.05%


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

please vote for your top 3 choices, and thank all who participated, it is an interesting thread demonstrating the power than can be obtained through experimentation, trial and error, some very interesting results here.

this a 3 vote contest, please vote only 3 times.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

hard to beat Ben killing his camera!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


I hope not.

Hey! why can't I vote for myself 3 times?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


lol it makes you normal! hahaha


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


I hope not.

Hey! why can't I vote for myself 3 times?
[/quote]
Just to be on the safe side, everybody should vote for me.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


I hope not.

Hey! why can't I vote for myself 3 times?
[/quote]it had to be YOU Henry


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

voting ends the 25 of August, my time at midnite


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

voted







fun watching all the vids. good jobs guys


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> If you vote for yourself does that make you a dirty wh.ore?


I hope not.

Hey! why can't I vote for myself 3 times?
[/quote]
Just to be on the safe side, everybody should vote for me.








[/quote]can we change our votes?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm out. I was just teasing anyway...
I'm voting for the Texas Zombie Midget. Get 'em kid!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> I'm out. I was just teasing anyway...
> I'm voting for the Texas Zombie Midget. Get 'em kid!


you took the time to make a vid, it was fun watching.............................. ok, honorable mention! still funny


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

We can vote for ourselves? Bugga too late lol


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

This was a cool contest! i votet for MJ, Henry and BEB.
will be exciting! can´t wait for the result.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TobseB said:


> This was a cool contest! i votet for MJ, Henry and BEB.
> will be exciting! can´t wait for the result.


What? You didn't vote for yourself? Probably won't make any difference, though, you demonstrated the most raw power of anyone. No one else even came close. I can't imagine anyone not being impressed by that show of force.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have to agree with you Henry, all the vids had their own character, all well done and greatly appreciated, but i cant even get close to drawing the shorter bands the way T did, i mean that was crazy cool, and than to see the ravioli can blow up! penetrated on both sides. and than hearing him laughing like a kid! thats enjoying your sport! like the smile MJ had while chucking those big rocks, seems like others are taking the examples from this contest and using them, good for the membership!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My votes are for sale







. I'll accept a SS for all three! ( insert evil laugh here)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> My votes are for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OH in case the votes don't add up to being divisible by 3.. my dumb ass didnt read and only voted once









LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well lets see, we have

TobseB winning with 16 votes
Bulleyeben in second place with 9 votes
in third place we have a 3 way tie, we have Bill Hays, M_J, and Henry in Panama all with 8 votes! uh oh didnt see this coming. but i have a plan.

as stated in the contest rules the choices will be by selection by the winners. first choice will go to Tobias
after his selection will be BEB.
Bill Hays, M_J, AND HinP will than select their prize as their vids were presented.

i added the Snail and the Golden beetle as the extra prizes.








winners as well as all participants a big thank you for your efforts.

winners please pm me your information, as well as post your selection so the others may make their selection in turn.

thanks


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea! i am the winner









I am really happy, it´s the first contest that i have won!

Friends, Thank you for the votes!

This contest was a great idea! many nice vids are made!

as you may know i really like the Butterfly shooting style! i like the speed and the sound.

This is why i like to pick the big red butterfly shooter with that nice deep finger grooves.









Thanks again

Tobias


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys!
TobseB you lucky man









Great comp NC - really generous of you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Congrats guys!
> TobseB you lucky man
> 
> 
> ...


it was really my pleasure Danny, besides fun i think we could all learn something from all the vids.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay 2nd place!








Again, a big thanks to NC for his organising and generous prizes for this fun lil comp!
And to the other entries too,...
That golden beetle looks like my choice!
" smash your camera, win a slingshot" lol
Pm sent soon.. cheers


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

coming at ya Ben, thanks for your cam and vids!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> coming at ya Ben, thanks for your cam and vids!


Maybe you need to lock this Topic. I see M_J, Tobie, and I have all picked up another vote since yesterday, after close of voting. Now it looks like there is a 3-way tie for 2d place, which of course, there isn't.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Henry, indeed i will sir.


----------

